# Slippy Lives Matter!



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hoping for a quick return. We need some Slippy brand pikes up in here!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Too quiet and not enough controversy. Running out of reasons to eat popcorn. People are being nice and respectful. It can't go on. We need Slippy back and yes, even MM needs to be back.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

darsk20 said:


> Too quiet and not enough controversy. Running out of reasons to eat popcorn. People are being nice and respectful. It can't go on. We need Slippy back and yes, even MM needs to be back.


Can I say hell yes........ and still be respectful in a mild manner?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Can I say hell yes........ and still be respectful in a mild manner?


I'm not easily offended so you can say whatever you want to me. Now the rest of the populace I cannot comment on.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just seems to me we are loosing some quality people over some silly stuff. I know MM was over the top on religion but he had other good contributions. PaulS is one we will miss for sure along with a Litany of others. Mostly because they spoke their minds from what I can tell.The people that speak their minds is what makes this forum interesting and educational. Just pisses me off.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Don't worry folks,he's coming back.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

darsk20 said:


> I'm not easily offended so you can say whatever you want to me. Now the rest of the populace I cannot comment on.


You sure are kissing a lot of watchthings butt. Are you related ?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

WTF? Did we have a massive banning party or something? Or did a bunch of people get their dick bent and quit?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I second the motion. Slippy and MM keep our blood circulating here. PaulS, please reconsider and return.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy is just being Slippy. He enjoys his time in the penalty box. It gives him time to scribble on the walls.

By the way, Sas; you forgot the hashtag.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Meh.....
D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F.? I don't come here for the one person experience, I come for the collective knowledge. That should be the primary export of the forum, not one person or persons attitude.

If they come back, then great. I like reading their comments.
If they don't, then my mind will still be open for what can be poured into it. Sorry to see them go, but it may open up space for others to express themselves.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> You sure are kissing a lot of watchthings butt. Are you related ?


Don't be jealous. I can spread the love around if you want.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> By the way, Sas; you forgot the hashtag.


Damn! You're right. Good eye, good eye.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Denton said:


> Slippy is just being Slippy. He enjoys his time in the penalty box. It gives him time to scribble on the walls.
> 
> By the way, Sas; you forgot the hashtag.


He's a little like Steve McQueen in The Great Escape...he's got his ball and mitt I figure


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> WTF? Did we have a massive banning party or something? Or did a bunch of people get their dick bent and quit?


A little of both.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I am just ignorant but "Holly bal* rot batman!"


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Slippy was my friend *tear* I want my Slippy back!

I'm not sure what least to the suspension of Slippy and the banning of MM, but if it was simply for speaking their minds then we, as a group, have some re-thinking to do. Whether it is in person or on a forum, the first amendment stands and I stand behind it.

That being said, I have faith that the mods had a good reason for it all...I just wish I knew what it was, because I'm nosy like that.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It is generally for personal attacks. For instance if I say JoeB is a certified donkey who has the intelligence of a rock and sleeps with a monkey I will get a reprimand. When I have done that a few times I will get a 'vacation' or 'time in the penalty box' or 'go to PF jail'. If I said JoeB you make me crazy with some of your answers why don't you think or check with your pet monkey before clicking post reply? I am not making a personal attack. It is all in the wording. 

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

It is ok I was banned from survivalist boards. And I won't go back they got offended because I told of real life experience. About how we grew up hunting /poaching because our father was a disabled Vietnam vet.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

I really like this forum and I've met a lot of cool people here, but I'm a little concerned about the rash of suspensions/bannings. I mean personal attacks are immature in-and-of themselves, but so is a pussy response. I mean we aren't in high school anymore people. We are adults. Handle it like an adult and don't go running to the teacher (mods) when someone makes you mad. If I wanted high school rules, I would have stayed in high school.

Again, I'm not sure if this is the case behind the suspensions/bannings, but it has me concerned none-the-less.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh no. Slippy is gone too? This aint normal.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Lady don't worry. It happens from time to time. People push and push, cross the line to many times and the admin hammer falls to remind us all that there are rules.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Lady don't worry. It happens from time to time. People push and push, cross the line to many times and the admin hammer falls to remind us all that there are rules.


I don't mean to be a worry wart, but one look at the news and the PC police and I just can't help it...maybe I am paranoid *shifts eyes back and forth* LOL


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie, you have to stop spying on my monkey.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ChipDiller said:


> I know I'm a new member, but I've been reading the Prepper Forum for a while. But if I'm out of line, I apologize.
> Heck, I liked reading the Slippy guy's posts and agreed with a lot of what he said, as I do a lot of you. Anyway, I hope he comes back.


ChipDiller, see GTGallop's post above your post. Your comments are welcome. It takes a group effort to make a Prepper Forum. Jump on in, but be prepared for some good natured.....well sometimes......ribbing. Never take anything personal, just learn where it is applicable to you. Of course, enlighten us as well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I can recall the last big purge. I still miss some of those folks. Seems to only take one or two naggers to put the ban button into operation. Since I used to be married to a nagger I feels their pain...so to speak.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well I can recall the last big purge. I still miss some of those folks. Seems to only take one or two naggers to put the ban button into operation. Since I used to be married to a nagger I feels their pain...so to speak.


bigwheel, I know this might be a longshot but since you are only a couple of hours east of me.......I didn't inherit your former nagger did I? Either way, please don't tell my wife I asked.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Auntie, you have to stop spying on my monkey.


Well Camel you shouldn't have said anything now everyone knows your name is Joe. Joe Camel why does that sound familiar?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I miss something? Slippy quarantined? 
MM -Gone for Good?
Linear Checked-out on his own?
PaulsS fell overboard?
I must have been too self absorbed...
Details?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> I miss something? Slippy quarantined?
> MM -Gone for Good?
> Linear Checked-out on his own?
> PaulsS fell overboard?
> ...


It is hush hush for now..... I am betting it is a planned new reality TV show. What a cast huh?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I miss something? Slippy quarantined?
> MM -Gone for Good?
> Linear Checked-out on his own?
> PaulsS fell overboard?
> ...


Details - The hammer fell


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Just noticed Arklatex seems to be out of pocket lately. Since I haven't been locked in...yet....just how big is this box?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Just noticed Arklatex seems to be out of pocket lately. Since I haven't been locked in...yet....just how big is this box?


Seems like its getting bigger by the day.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lady_Husker said:


> Slippy was my friend *tear* I want my Slippy back!
> 
> I'm not sure what least to the suspension of Slippy and the banning of MM, but if it was simply for speaking their minds then we, as a group, have some re-thinking to do. Whether it is in person or on a forum, the first amendment stands and I stand behind it.
> 
> That being said, I have faith that the mods had a good reason for it all...I just wish I knew what it was, because I'm nosy like that.


With all due respect, Lady Husker, the First Amendment concerns political speech in a public place. This forum is privately owned, and as such, limits on what may be said here are entirely up to the owners.
In other words, the First Amendment protection does not apply here. Yes, you may say whatever you care to, but you may be censured.

No mod would ever discuss any specific ban/infraction/suspension with anyone other than the person involved.

Most offenders are given multiple chances to change any behavior deemed to be against the rules. By the way, everyone should read the rules posted down near the bottom of the main forum index page. They are not as restrictive as some may believe. But rules, moderators, and administrators are necessary to avoid anarchy.
Some people seem to want to push the envelope. To see what they can get away with.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, Lady Husker, the First Amendment concerns political speech in a public place. This forum is privately owned, and as such, limits on what may be said here are entirely up to the owners.
> In other words, the First Amendment protection does not apply here. Yes, you may say whatever you care to, but you may be censured.
> 
> No mod would ever discuss any specific ban/infraction/suspension with anyone other than the person involved.
> ...


I love it when people use the phrase, "with all due respect." In most instances, it is a polite form of saying, "hey moron, get your sh*t straight." I doubt this is the context in which you were using the phrase, but since it is so commonly used in such a manner, it could be taken wrong by someone.

Anywho, I would like to assure you that I am not ignorant of the exact wording of the first amendment nor the ways in which is can be interpreted. I also have a strong grasp on the concept of limitations; hence why I adhere to the rules. Additionally, I am all-too-aware of the desire for some the "push the envelope." I work at a day care...pushing the envelope is every child's favorite game. I would never expect a mod to discuss suspension/banning matters with the general population, I (and many others) were simply voicing our displeasure at whatever choices Slippy (and MM) made that lead to this situation.

In no way, shape, or form did I mean any disrespect towards the mods. I just have a general knack for questioning "the man." In the case of this forum, "the man" would be mods and admins. #ModLivesMatterToo #WeMissSlippy #SomoneMissedTheJoke


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I heard that Slippy's toe cheese was getting so excessive that they kicked him off for a few days so he could focus on that personal problem.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Omit please


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lady Husker, the phrase "with all due respect" comes from my military background, and means exactly what it says.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Well Camel you shouldn't have said anything now everyone knows your name is Joe. Joe Camel why does that sound familiar?


The name is just smoking hot.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lady Husker, the phrase "with all due respect" comes from my military background, and means exactly what it says.


Which is exactly why I said I doubted that you meant it the other way. I was just sharing how a lot of people tend to take it. College taught me to never say "with all due respect." They take that WAY wrong! I actually had a professor who totally flipped crap on me about it. Unfortunately, military backgrounds are not common in a lot of the US anymore. Here, that is a different story...which is part of the reason I like this forum.  For real though, I thought he (the professor) was going to call school security on me or something LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Auntie said:


> It is generally for personal attacks. For instance if I say JoeB is a certified donkey who has the intelligence of a rock and sleeps with a monkey I will get a reprimand. When I have done that a few times I will get a 'vacation' or 'time in the penalty box' or 'go to PF jail'. If I said JoeB you make me crazy with some of your answers why don't you think or check with your pet monkey before clicking post reply? I am not making a personal attack. It is all in the wording.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.


Very correct Auntie! But, sometimes in this world you just have to call stupid, stupid. I liked that about Slippy and a few others. I never had a problem calling someone a dumb ass, if they were in fact, a dumb ass. Slippy just usually beats everyone to it. LOL


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Wow, I took off for awhile and come back to this mess!? What was the topic that caused all the drama? Or was it just Slippy telling it like it is...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The rule against personal attacks, flaming, and posts that are disrespectful to others is there for a reason.

We, as a community, gain the most from a discussion when it is examined from as many perspectives as possible. If people feel that they can't express a view which goes against the mainstream, it can limit our ability to fully explore a topic. You know what? Maybe some of these less popular positions have considered factors that were missed by most.

In order to get the most out of a forum, we have to allow people to chime in with their views without worrying about becoming the target of attack and ridicule. The rules aren't designed to strip anyone of their rights, they are designed to encourage a fuller, richer experience for everyone.

Attack the post if you must, but don't attack the poster.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Is Slippy gone.... I didn't notice.

*Rancher*


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

#hashtag. Free the hostage's.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Who do we want?
SLIPPY !
When do we want him?
NOW !

I know, James m, I'm a communist.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

PaulS is gone!? Damn... Slips still here isn't he? MM is too? Wtf we are having a shtf on the forum!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> The rule against personal attacks, flaming, and posts that are disrespectful to others is there for a reason.
> 
> We, as a community, gain the most from a discussion when it is examined from as many perspectives as possible. If people feel that they can't express a view which goes against the mainstream, it can limit our ability to fully explore a topic. You know what? Maybe some of these less popular positions have considered factors that were missed by most.
> 
> ...


It's totally cool to disagree with an idea. A person is 100% allowed to have a view of their own. And express it. But if it entails the physical emotional or mental abuse of others expect to be treated the same. Otherwise feel free to be a sheep lovin goat herder with a towel wrap and pjs for cloths. Just don't expect me to think it's cool. Your ideas on preppin may be though. So I'd be glad to hear em.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy is around. PaulS may or may not be back after he sets on it awhile. MM???? Well, He is MM for Gosh sakes. Sometimes we need a break and sometimes the Admins take you in the middle of the night never to be seen again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

There are dysfunctional folks who hang out here. Where can they go?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Slippy is around. PaulS may or may not be back after he sets on it awhile. MM???? Well, He is MM for Gosh sakes. Sometimes we need a break and sometimes the Admins take you in the middle of the night never to be seen again.


Paul is quite an interesting teacher, as I believe was his intent. He knows a little, and sometimes a lot about most things. For a guy who stated he hadn't googled in years, he was well learned. I didn't always agree with him, but I hope he comes back as he was a great asset to the forum.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Slippy is around. PaulS may or may not be back after he sets on it awhile. MM???? Well, He is MM for Gosh sakes. Sometimes we need a break and sometimes the Admins take you in the middle of the night never to be seen again.


That is true.

I wonder what Chip thinks about this. Chip?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

azrancher said:


> Is Slippy gone.... I didn't notice.
> 
> *Rancher*


No biggee with Slippy, he just had to make a quick Jack and Coke run to replenish the stock.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> No biggee with Slippy, he just had to make a quick Jack and Coke run to replenish the stock.


Makers Mark or Woodford Reserve is what Slippy prefers.

Chip, what do you prefer?


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

PaulS is just taking a quick break...to do Supervillian stuff. Superman must need to be taken down a Peg or two right now and PaulS had to focus on that for the time being! 
in all seriousness...hope to see a return soon.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey, Chip, maybe that member, his instincts for no-goodniks being so sharp and all, might be happier being a moderator himself.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

You know I would like to see MM, Slippy, and Paul all come back. 

They made for some lively discussions. Definitely polarizing but hey life's ruff get a fu#@$ng helmet.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Farmboyc said:


> You know I would like to see MM, Slippy, and Paul all come back.
> 
> They made for some lively discussions. Definitely polarizing but hey life's ruff get a fu#@$ng helmet.


Yep I second this one. Preppers are a rare breed and have an eye for idiots and sheeple. Get a helmet go to the next post without comment, or find a softer bed.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Hey, Chip, maybe that member, his instincts for no-goodniks being so sharp and all, might be happier being a moderator himself.


That could be a bad idea. I remember a member that was good at spotting and quick to call out trouble makers. This member later became a mod and shortly after that Banned.


----------

